

Free One-Time Pad Encryption Software - 16s
http://16s.us/FreeOTP/

======
16s
Hello HN,

I wrote FreeOTP about a year ago. With the recent privacy concerns in the
news, I wanted to share it with others and get feedback and suggestions.

An acquaintance of mine, who is a professor of math at Virginia Tech and who
teaches cryptography, reviewed the code and encrypted and decrypted some
messages, but we didn't do much with it after that.

It's alpha software, but it seems to work OK on Windows, Mac and Linux. I post
test messages on twitter (user FreeOTP) with pads so that anyone can decrypt
them. Would be neat if others would encrypt something and send me the pads and
encrypted messages so I could experiment more.

Let me know what you think. Would really appreciate any feedback with regard
to the crypto implementation.

